# I am getting very frustrated with gpu-z



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

I cannot believe this nightmare won't end. The only place I can see the gpu-z program is in the registry, but when I think I've deleted it, it starts up again after the reboot. Plus, it's now causing my Windows Explorer to shut down and restart. 

This is complete nonsense. I just want the damn thing to go away. Sheesh.

Of course, I'm shaking my fist at the clouds, 'cause I'm aware that no one here is to blame for my problems. This is just so frustrating, I can't believe such an unobtrusive program could give me such grief. I've never had this kind of problems with spam programs, much less a valid, much used one. 

I sure hope someone can help me, 'cause I'll be one very upset camper if I have to spend $75/$100 dollars for a tech to get rid of this for me.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 19, 2011)

see if you can use system restore to restore your system to a time before you had gpu-z


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2011)

Its a stand alone. Just search your hard drive and delete it. 

And did you check your Startup folder in Start Menu -> All Programs for a shortcut?


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 19, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with GPU-Z its not spam or any sort of dodgy program.

Sound to me like you set it to run at StartUp so i sugest trying what Wile E said first, If that dont work you could try going into msconfig and see if its in the startup tab in there and if it is take the tick out the box.


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.*

I have been trying to delete this program for 2 days solid. I've gone into the Admin. Tools>Startup, I've tried the Norton Start up list, I've combed all through the hard drive, but it is not there. It is in the registry, but it will NOT DELETE! I can't believe this. Not even deletion through the registry can take this thing off my system. I'm gonna try a restore, because that's about the only thing I haven't tried yet. But if it can't be deleted through the registry, I'm not that hopeful for Restore to affect it. I'll post my results.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 19, 2011)

trog69 said:


> I've combed all through the hard drive, but it is not there. It is in the registry, but it will NOT DELETE!


See here's the problem . . .

The registry is essentially a database with Windows configuration information.  Though it's technically possible to store all the bits of a program in the registry, GPU-Z most assuredly does not do this.  If GPU-Z has anything in the registry then it's some software configuration information and perhaps a run entry.

Is it possible you could post an HJT log?  (Without it we're basically in the dark.)


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

*How do I post a HJT to the thread?*

I hope this is what you need. I know that copy/pasting is not usually how this is done, but I'm a moron.


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:05:05 AM, on 6/19/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\tom rogers\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live

\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows 

Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files 

(x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program 

Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://127.0.0.1
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Marvell RAID Event Agent (Marvell RAID) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Marvell\raid\svc\mvraidsvc.exe
O23 - Service: MRU Web Service (MRUWebService) - Apache Software Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Marvell\raid\Apache2\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton 360 (N360) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360 Premier Edition\Engine\5.1.0.29\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Online Backup (NOBU) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Norton Online Backup\NOBuAgent.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor (TurboBoost) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\TurboBoost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe 

(file missing)

--
End of file - 8182 bytes


----------



## D007 (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.netsquirrel.com/msconfig/msconfig_win7.html 

Delete it from the startup entries using msconfig.
Link above is a step by step, easy stuff if you haven't tried it.


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, D007, but that's one of the first things I tried.


----------



## D007 (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe try CCleaner to remove it or stop it in startup? It also has a registry repair option that might help. http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download
good luck.. ^^


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, done that, too. Although I was glad to use it anyway, as it got rid of a lot of files I didn't need


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 19, 2011)

try winpatrol to see if that will help i use it http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html


----------



## D007 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dammit..lol.. Then scour the registry and remove everything you find in there I guess..
I wouldn't write off system restore though. Could do the trick.
Also maybe you could reinstall the program then try uninstalling it in safe mode.
Or just try to uninstall it again in safe mode.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 19, 2011)

not sure if this has been suggested yet but...

when gpu-z loads on startup don't close it. Instead pull up the task manager. click the processes tab. Then find the GPU-Z.exe that's running. Right click and select "Open File Location". once the folder opens and points to the file, close gpu-z then delete the file.

also, make sure there's no reference to it in Start > All Programs > Startup. as if there's a shortcut there windows will try to find a similarly names gpu-z.exe and open it.

oh, and run CCleaner again and its reg. tool afterwords. after that, download the standalone version of it and just create a shortcut instead of a startup entry


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2011)

gpuz installs itself into scheduled tasks on systems with uac (vista or newer)

suggestion: start gpuz and untick the "start on windows startup" option and it will go away

gpuz shouldn't do anything to windows explorer


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wizzard, that's why I think there's something wrong; I have to right-click on the upper pane of the gpu-z screen for the "load on startup" to be seen, and it's already unchecked.

I also found the iteration of gpu-z in Scheduled Tasks and deleted it, with no result. 

I realize that there might be other problems that are causing this, but I just re-installed the OS less than 2 weeks ago, and 50+gigs of game files plus the install plus all the updates takes a loooong time. I really don't sit through that again if I don't have to.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2011)

you click the top left of the window to open the system menu of the window, that's normal Microsoft Windows behaviour.

try checking and unchecking the load on startup to see if that solves the problem


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2011)

as far as i know the only ways to start programs at startup are
- task scheduler
- run entry in registry
- service (can't show a gui then i think)
- startup folder in explorer


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, I didn't see you, there. hehe. I'll try that, as it occurred to me, but I thought it silly.


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay; something that occurred to me was that I hadn't shut down the computer, but instead merely restarted it, and gpu-z did NOT start up this time. 

Now, I'd still like to un-install it, until I can find out what else is wrong here. How do I do this?

Sorry, not enough sleep. I mean, I hadn't shut it down all the times before now. In this case, I shut it down and waited about 3 minutes, and no gpu-z start up


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2011)

if it doesnt start on a restart then it wont start after a power off either

delete the gpuz executable and if you really want to be thorough remove HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

In case I've mangled my intent; every time I'd only restart, gpu-z would start up. Only now, with a shut down did the program not start up at loading. 

I have the registry open now, and there is the Tech Power up main folder, and the GPU-Z sub, which indicates "LoadOnStartup". Is it the case that, now that the program did not start up at loading, deleting it in the registry will work this time? And, where would I find the .exe?


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you so much, W1zzard. It did not reoccur when I restarted, and it is not listed in the Registry. Perhaps the Shut Down was all that was needed.


----------



## trog69 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just want to say thank you to everyone here for their persistent help and suggestions. As an incompetent with way more computer than he knows what to do with, I couldn't get anything running without the help of people like yourselves. I know I'll be back with more inane problems, so just remember my login, thus knowing to use small words and pictures for me to color!


----------

